# GolfTec



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted in the "General Golf Discussion" area asking those who have used GolfTec (they give golf lessons using a swing technology type machine; the one near me is inside Golfsmith) what they thought of it but got no responses, so I am going to put a link here to that post for those who may not go into that particular forum.

http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/3883-golftec.html#post21514


----------

